# Reel issue.



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

OK so if you look at the pictures the bar that keeps the line from stacking up on one side of the spool is loose and keeps jamming. It is causing me extreme frustration. It keeps siding back and forth when reeling. Anyone have any suggestions to keep it from sliding around? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Quantum reels but from looking at the pictures you posted (the last two) it appears that your reel may be similar to my Shimano reels. On my Shimanos there is a cap on the bottom of the line guide assembly. Inside that cap is a part that Shimano calles a line guide pawl. It's basically a floating pin with the tip designed to fit into the spiraled grove in the shaft with the groves in it. If its the same as Shimano, that cap can sometimes loosen which will allow the pawl to slip down far enough for it not to engage with the shaft. That may be something you want to check. That is, if its the same set up that Shimano uses? If not...... I haven't a clue.

Good luck !!!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I found out a piece of the frame broke off the kept the bar from sliding. So I cut off a piece of a razor blade (it was the only thing small enough to fit) and glued it over top of it. We will see if it holds but if it doesn't the reel is done for. It was a cheap quantum but I really don't want to be down a reel.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

